#ubuntu-il 2011-09-26
<moo3> צהריים טובים לכולם, איזה תשתיות אינטרנט יש בעצם בישראל ?
<or_schapira> בזק והוט
<moo3> לא היה פעם גם את YES ?
<moo3> הם לא היו עושים אינטרנט עם הלווין שלהם...?
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> לא סגורה על זה
<or_schapira> אבל עד כמה שידוע לי
<or_schapira> תשתית זה או בזק או הוט
<moo3> ..כן
<moo3> כוס אמא שלהם
<or_schapira> מישהו זוכר איך קוראים לחבילה שעושה שאני יכולה לבחור חלון כלשהו שמוצג ולהגדיר שהוא יהיה על הפנל למעלה ולא יוצג ברשימת החלונות?
<ariel__> חברים אני צריך עזרה פה הלפטופ
<ariel__> אני תקוע על error : unknown filesystem
<moo3> את יכולה להוסיף על הפאנל למעלה עוד מקום לחלונות פתוחים..
<or_schapira> לא
<or_schapira> לא התכוונתי
<or_schapira> התכוונתי שנניח החלון הזה
<or_schapira> אני רוצה שיהיה כמו אייקון למעלה בשורת משימות
<moo3> אה אני מכיר תוכנות שבהגדרות שלהן יש את האופצייה אבל אני לא מכיר הגדרה שוטפת לזה
<or_schapira> פעם מישהו הראה לי תוכנה שזה מה שהיא עושה
<or_schapira> שמפעילים אותה ואז רק צריך ללחוץ על החלון
<moo3> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-minimize-all-your-applications-to-the-system-tray-in-ubuntu/2008/11/25
<moo3> ?
<or_schapira> בינגו!
<or_schapira> שכחתי את המיל tray
<or_schapira> ולכן לא מצאתי...
<moo3> אש
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> אבל זה לא עובד משהו
<or_schapira> לא כמו שזה היה עובד בעבר
<or_schapira> באסה
<moo3> תעשי ריסטרט למחשב
<moo3> וגם בטח צריך לקנפג אותו כרצונך
<or_schapira> אין אפשרויות לקנפג
<or_schapira> כמו שאמרתי
<or_schapira> איך שזה עובד
<or_schapira> הדבר הבא שלוחצים זה מה שעובר לשם
<or_schapira> הבעיה היא שאחרי שזה עובר לשם
<or_schapira> הוא לא מחזיר...
<or_schapira> (רק אם עושים undock זה מחזיר...)
<matanya> or_schapira: אי אפשר הכל...
<or_schapira> אם היה אפשר בעבר כנראה שאפשר גם היום
<or_schapira> רק שצריך קצת יותר להתאמץ...
<matanya> תכל'ס
<moo3> תנסי להוריד גרסא ישנה אם את רוצה.. למרות שבדר"כ זה לא מומלץ
<matanya> אם הצלחתי לארגן תמיכה במשטח המגע שלי, אפשר הכל
<or_schapira> הורדתי מה שנמצא במאגרים
<moo3> את יכולה להוריד גם אחת ישנה P=
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-27
<avihay> KDE 4.7.1 is finally in the official repositories as binary packages too
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-28
<nt> היי
<nt> יש כאן משהו?
<avihay> no
<Ddorda> hey there
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-29
<serfus> שנה טובה!
<LightningIsMyNam> שנה טובה גם לך serfus
<serfus> מה נשמע LightningIsMyNam ?
<LightningIsMyNam> די סבבה, תודה. אני עושה עצירה מפרוייקט אוניברסטאי קוד פתוח, בשביל לקמפל תוכניות ווינדוס על לינוקס (ומתפלל שלא יהיה מסובך)
<serfus> תוכניות ווינדוס על לינוקס? לשם מה?
<LightningIsMyNam> כי יש באג של gtk על ווינדוס, ואני משתמש ווינדוס רוב הזמן אז אכפת לי
<serfus> אז למה על לינוקס?
<Lightning|AFK> כי כרגע אני לא על ווינדוס :)
 * Lightning|AFK צריך ללכת, יחזור עוד חצי שעה
<serfus> בהצלחה
#ubuntu-il 2011-09-30
<moo3> hello world
<moo3> איך אני אמיר קבצי JPEG באובונטו 11.4 ?
<moo3> imagemagick will do the trick
<moo3> another question, anyone here ?
<D44> hi
<D44> Happy holiday everyone
<moo3> Hello, Hello.. is their anybody in there? just nod if you can hear me
<avihay_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<LightningIsMyNam> למה זה דיווח באג לכל הרוחות?
<LightningIsMyNam> אפילו בשביל הומור מתכנתים זה לא משהו
<grawcho> הי מישהו יודע למה יש בעיה במקורות של אובונטו 11.10 בשרת של GSOC ?
<LightningIsMyNam> ISOC אולי?
<grawcho> כמובן שהתכוונתי ISOC
<grawcho> טוב ... כנראה שהשרת מקורות של ISOC למטה ... אם זה מעניין מישהו
<Guest38601> can someone help?
<LightningIsMyNam> Guest38601: still relevant?
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-01
<gyhvyjuj> tryed to fix audio problem with updating nvidia and now cannot load anything...help please
<of> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-10-02
<sultan2> אנא צפו בוידאו הבא:
<sultan2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGiRiMr1qUI Mirror - This video MUST go VIRAL!.avi (The Truth About Libya) via: theamericanawakening.org
<or_schapira> שלום
<sultan2> שלום
<sultan2> ושלום ל Rodensky :-)
<or_schapira> מה נשמע?
<sultan2> לא טוב
<or_schapira> למה?
<sultan2> אני בדיכאון מהפעולות של NATO בלוב
<Rodensky> בוקר טוב סולטן! יש לי שתי שאלות אליך אבל אני אשמור את זה ליותר מאוחר, כרגע אני עסוקה בלפרוץ את המחשב שלי
<or_schapira> אה?
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> אני רק שאלה
<or_schapira> :)
<or_schapira> אם אני עושה:
<or_schapira> sudo nautilus
<or_schapira> ואז אני סוגרת את nautilus
<or_schapira> הטרמינל נשאר תקוע
<sultan2> למה הכוונה?
<or_schapira> אממממ
<trew100> Rodensky: ואווו נדיר
<or_schapira> שהוא לא משתחרר למרות שסגרתי את החלון של התקיות
<trew100> ממש נדיר
<Rodensky> הוא ממשיך להופיע על המסך והוא קפוא או שאת צריכה פשוט לסגור אותו כמו את החלון של התיקיות?
<sultan2> אם יש בעיות עם התוכנה אז תישארי בחלון של הטרמינל ותקישי: Ctrl+C
<or_schapira> אז אם אני סוגרת אותו הוא אומר שהוא באמצע פעולה
<trew100> Rodensky: ברוכה הבאה
<or_schapira> וצריך לאשר שהוא מבטל את הפעולה
<Rodensky> trew100, השבה ולא הבאה, תודה :)
<or_schapira> לא שזה בעיה כזו גדולה
<or_schapira> אבל מרגיש לי לא יפה להתנהג אליו ככה
<trew100> Rodensky: שיהיה חח עדיין בגולה?
<Rodensky> חזרתי לפני שעתיים לגולה
<Rodensky> אחרי חופש גדול גדול גדול
<trew100> גולה נעימה
<trew100> ×£-)
<trew100> :-)*
<trew100> חח
<Rodensky> השארתי פה את המחשב ואני לא זוכרת את הסיסמה של הקירינג
<Rodensky> אני לא יכולה להתחבר ממנו לאינטרנט
<Rodensky> מזל שעל הנטבוק לא שמתי סיסמה
<Rodensky> במקרה הכי גרוע אני אפרמט את מחיצת הרוט, אבל אני מעדיפה להמנע מזה, רק חבל שהידע שלי באיך לעקוף/לגלות את הסיסמה הזו שואף לאפס :P
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> schapira@or:~$ gksudo nautilus
<or_schapira> Initializing nautilus-dropbox 0.6.9
<or_schapira> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<or_schapira> אחרי שאני סוגרת את החלון
<or_schapira> שום דבר לא קורה
<or_schapira> וא"א לעשות כלום בטרמינל
<or_schapira> Close this terminal?
<or_schapira> There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it.
<Rodensky> תסגרי בלי לחשוש
<Rodensky> ככה זה
<or_schapira> אני יודעת
<or_schapira> אבל סתם חשבתי אולי יש דרך לעשות את זה נכון יותר
<Rodensky> יששש
<Rodensky> עף הקירינג
<Rodensky> מדהים כמה שזה פשוט :D
<or_schapira> מה זה קרירינג?
<Rodensky> keyring
<Rodensky> קובץ שאחראי על זכירת סיסמאות, משהו כזה
<or_schapira> כמו lastpass?
<Rodensky> שכחתי את הסיסמה שלי ולא יכולתי להתחבר לאינטרנט, ובלעדי האינטרנט המחשב שלי למעשה חסר תועלת, אז מצאתי דרך גוגל איך מעיפים את זה :)
<Rodensky> לא יודעת מה זה לאסטפאס
<Rodensky> סעמק
<Rodensky> שכחתי את סיסמת הרוט שלי
<Rodensky> אני לא יכולה להתקין עדכונים
<Rodensky> עכשיו צריך לחפש איך מאפסים/מחליפים/מוחקים/וואטאבר את סיסמת הרוט :|
<Rodensky> אני לא נוסעת לחופשות יותר!
<sultan2> Rodensky: Maybe there's a way to decrypt the password of the keyring in a similar way to the encryption of Psi http://blogmal.42.org/rev-eng/psi-password.story http://psi-dev.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/scripts/passwordrecovery.html
<Rodensky> את הקירינג כבר פתרתי, תודה
<Rodensky> עכשיו אני צריכה איכשהו לרסט את סיסמת הרוט
<sultan2> אופס, רשמתי באנגלית :P
<Rodensky> או הסופר יוזר או וואטבר
<Rodensky> כדי שאוכל להתקין עדכונים
<serfus> Rodensky, את מבינה את הראציונל מאחורי זה, נכון?
<serfus> אבל זכור לי שבכל זאת יש דרך
<sultan2> Rodensky: (1) http://linuxgazette.net/107/tomar.html (2) http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub (3) http://www.metacafe.com/watch/738169/linux_local_root_password_hacking/
<serfus> גוגל לא עוזר?
<Rodensky> רציונל מאיזו בחינה?
<serfus> שלא אמור להיות פשוט לעקוף את סיסמת הרוט
<Rodensky> ברור
<Rodensky> אם זה היה פשוט אז לא היה צריך אותה חחח
<serfus> להבא תשתמשי באיזו תוכנה
<serfus> אני משתמש ב־ keepassX
<Rodensky> גיגלתי כמה דברים, אני מעדיפה את הכי פחות מסובך
<Rodensky> להבא אני ארשום את הסיסמה על פתק או משהו כזה
<serfus> לא שימושי
<Rodensky> למה לא?
<serfus> את הקיפאסס את יכולה לשים על כל כונן/אימייל/טלפון או כל דבר
<serfus> פתק, מה תעשי אם יאבד?
<serfus> או שאת לא לידו ואת צריכה אותו
<Rodensky> אם זה על פתק, זה לא יילך לי לאיבוד :D
<Rodensky> אני אשים אותו על הסלולרי, אז אין סיכוי שבחיים זה יילך לאיבוד, אני מחוברת אליו כמו עובר לאם
<serfus> חוץ מזה, בקיפאס את יכולה ליצור ססמאות מסובכות, שלא תדעי אותם בכל
<Rodensky> אם היה אפשר להחליף לי את המוח עם הסלולרי שלי, הייתי עושה את זה
<serfus> ככה שגם אם חוטפים ומענים אותך, זה לא יעזור
<Rodensky> מי יחטוף ויענה אותי
<serfus> אהה, פתק אלקטרוני
<serfus> יותר טוב, כן
<Rodensky> בשביל לצפות בשידורים חוזרים של המפעתחת?
<serfus> ?
<Rodensky> ?
<Rodensky88> serfus, יש מצב שאני אתן לך לינק למדריך ותגיד לי אם הוא שווה משהו?
<serfus> Rodensky88, יש סיבה שאני אדע יותר טוב ממך?
<serfus> בכל מקרה, תני
<Rodensky88> חחחח אתה בטוח מבין בזה יותר ממני
<Rodensky88> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/54418-howto-recover-reset-root-password.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: lp.ubuntu-il.org || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
<serfus> Rodensky88, אל תהי בטוחה מדי
<serfus> מה שאני יכול להגיד לך זה שהאתר הזה ותיק ומוכר, הפוסט אולי קצת ישן ולא מעודכן, כמה אנשים שנראה שהם יודעים משהו אמרו שהוא טוב.
<serfus> אני מציע לך לפשפש קודם בוויקי של אובונטו או לחפש מדריך ספציפי לאובונטו
<serfus> ורק אם לא תמצאי שם, תלכי רחוק יותר
<Rodensky88> ניסיתי אבל זה נגד המדיניות שלהם אז הם מצנזרים ומשנים את ההוראות לדברים לא-קשורים
<Rodensky88> בגלל זה גיגלתי רחוק יותר
<serfus> חשוב שהמדריך לא יהיה עתיק
<serfus> אין לדעת מה השתנה מאז
<serfus> זה נראה מעניין
<serfus> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<serfus> Rodensky88, ^
<Rodensky88> תודה
<Rodensky88> תכף אנסה
<Dadi> שלום, מישהו פנוי לעזור? :)
<or_schapira> נשואה
<or_schapira> אבל יכולה לעזור...
<Dadi> יופי!
<Dadi> הלפטופ של אשתי עמוס לעייפה, החלטתי לנסות להתקין עליו אובונטו
<or_schapira> מעולה
<Dadi> הכל טוב ויפה, הורדתי את ההפצה, צרבתי כאימג' והעלתי אותו עם הלפטופ
<or_schapira> ו?
<Dadi> ההתקנה הלכה באופן חלק לחלוטין, עד שלבסוף התבקשתי ללחוץ על כפתור ולאתחל את המחשב ללא הדיסק
<or_schapira> אוקיי
<Dadi> הוצאתי את הדיסק ולחצתי אנטר (כמו שביקשו) ואז היו מלא שורות של שגיאה
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> אז ככה
<or_schapira> זה כן די מבלבל
<or_schapira> אמורים לא להוציא את הדיסק
<or_schapira> אלא ללחוץ על אישור
<or_schapira> ואחרי שלוחצים על אישור
<or_schapira> הכונן של הדיסק נפתח אוטומטית
<or_schapira> ורק אז יש להוציא את הדיסק...
<Dadi> אוקיי...
<Dadi> נכון לעכשיו אין מערכת הפעלה שעולה בכלל, הכנסתי מחדש את הדיסק ואני מבצע התקנה מחדש
<or_schapira> גם אפשרי
<Dadi> כמה נזק עוללתי? :)
<or_schapira> אבל
<or_schapira> כדי שתסתכל בחלק של המחיצות מה בדיוק קרה
<or_schapira> המטרה היא להתקין ושיהיה רק אובונטו?
<Dadi> בדיוק
<or_schapira> סבבה
<Dadi> יש לה עכשיו ויסטה, אז זה דיי מסביר את הבחירה
<or_schapira> נראה לי שפשוט תכניס את הדיסק ותתחיל את ההתקנה שוב
<or_schapira> ובהתחלה תראה אם הוא מזהה עוד מערכת הפעלה - תבחר את האפשרות של למחוק אותה
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> סבבה, זה בדיוק מה שעשיתי
<Dadi> עכשיו עוד שאלה, ברשותך :)
<or_schapira> אם הוא לא מזהה את מערכת ההפעלה
<Dadi> ראיתי שיש שם טבלת מחיצות ורשומים בה כל מיני דברים, קריטי להתעסק עם זה?
<or_schapira> הייתי בכל זאת מנסה להיכנס לcustom
<Dadi> אני לא איש מחשבים (כמו ששמים לב) ואני פוחד לבטל מחיצות או לאחד אותן ולעשות נזק
<or_schapira> ולראות שאין שם מחיצות מיותרות
<Dadi> נגיד כל מה שאמרת עכשיו מבחינתי הוא סינית...
<or_schapira> גם לי זה היה סינית
<Dadi> איפה זה הקוסטום, איך אני יודע אם מחיצה מסויימת היא מיותרת?
<or_schapira> התחלתי עם אובונטו לפני שנתיים
<or_schapira> תראה
<or_schapira> מאחר ואתה במילא מתקין את האובונטו
<or_schapira> ויש לך מטרה למחוק את כל מה שהוא לא אובונטו
<or_schapira> (לא האובונטו שאתה רוצה)
<or_schapira> אז אין לך בכלל ממה לפחד
<or_schapira> מטעויות לומדים
<or_schapira> גם אני מאוד פחדתי
<Dadi> בדיוק בגלל זה אני עושה את זה :)
<Dadi> אל חשש, אין לי פחד חוץ מהפחד עצמו
<matanya> שים דיסק, ויאללה
<matanya> Rodensky: בחיים?
<Dadi> סבבה, אני מתקין עכשיו מחדש ואוודא להוציא את הדיסק בזמן הנכון
<Dadi> המון המון תודה על העזרה, אם זה לא יסתדר, תהיי פה?
<or_schapira> matanya: דומני שהחדר כאן מיועד לעזור לאנשים שרוצים עזרה באובנטו בעברית
<or_schapira> אני אמורה להיות פה
<or_schapira> וגם אמורים להיות כאן עוד אנשים
<matanya> וואלה or_schapira :P?
<Dadi> סבבה
<Dadi> תודה רבה רבה!
<or_schapira> בהצלחה
<Dadi> עדיין שם אור?
<or_schapira> כן
<Dadi> שפיצית שכמותך...
<Dadi> עוד אני מדבר איתך וכבר הסתיימה ההתקנה
<Dadi> הפעם הכל הלך חלק
<or_schapira> אה?
<or_schapira> זה היה מהיר!
<or_schapira> אתה בטוח שהכול טוב?
<Dadi> כי בזמן שדיברנו כבר התקנתי
<Dadi> הפעם באמת שמתי לב להודעה בנוגע להוצאת הדיסק
<or_schapira> אוקי
<Dadi> הכל טוב ויפה, אבל כשהמחשב עולה מחדש הוא לא מעלה מערכת הפעלה
<or_schapira> אתה יודע כמה הרדיסק אמור להיות למחשב?
<Dadi> אני נשאר עם מסך שחור וסמן מהבהב בצדו השמאלי העליון של המסך
<or_schapira> הוצאת את הדיסק?
<Dadi> יאפ
<or_schapira> סגרת את הכונן?
<Dadi> יאפ
<or_schapira> תנסה ללחוץ אנטר?
<Dadi> אין תגובה...
<Dadi> (אפרופו, זה בדיוק מה שהיה בפעם הקודמת)
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> מתי התחלת את ההתקנה האחרונה?
<matanya> נשמע כמו בעיה בטבלת המחיצות
<or_schapira> כי זה עדיין נראה לי מאוד מהר
<Dadi> לפני עשר דקות...
<matanya> תעלה רגע מהדיסק
<matanya> ותפתח את gparted
<Dadi> יכול מאוד להיות שזו בעיה בטבלת המחיצות כי בשלב מסויים הייתה טבלה, דיברו בה על מחיצות, אבל לי לא היה מושג מה לעשות אז לחצתי המשך
<Dadi> מה זאת אומרת להעלות מהדיסק?
<matanya> תעלה את הדיסק החי
<or_schapira> תאתחל את המחשב שוב פעם עם הדיסק
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> שנייה
<Dadi> סבבה
<Dadi> רשום אובונטו 11.04
<Dadi> ויש ארבע נקודות כתומות/לבנות לסרוגין. נשמע כאילו הוא מריץ את הדיסק
<or_schapira> חכה לשלב של ההתקנה
<or_schapira> ואל תריץ אותו קדימה
<or_schapira> חכה שם
<or_schapira> יש שם שלב של המחיצות
<or_schapira> אותו צריך לבדוק
<matanya> הוא לא מתחיל בהתקנה or_schapira
<Dadi> אני ממתין... בינתיים כלום לא קורה
<matanya> הוא עושה בוט לתוך המערכת החיה
<matanya> ואז נותן אופציה להתקין
<Dadi> אוקיי, עכשיו יש רשימה של שורות לבנות שמתמלאות בצבע כתום ומצד ימין רשום [ OK ]
<or_schapira> כתוב משהו?
<Dadi> עכשיו לא
<Dadi> עכשיו עלה הרקע בצבע סגול פסטל עם נגיעות של כתום וקמצוץ לבן
<Dadi> ועכשיו עלה הסרגל העליון
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> אני במסך ההפעלה
<or_schapira> matanya: איך מעלים את הgparted?
<Dadi> יש לי התקנת אובונטו או התנסות באובונטו בתור אופיות
<Dadi> *אופציות
<or_schapira> בוחר בהתקנה
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> מסך נוסף: מדברים איתי פה על תוצאות מיטביות, הוא כותב שהמחשב לא מחובר לאינטרנט
<matanya> עזוב
<matanya> תמשיך
<serfus> רק תיקון קטן, הצבע הוא לא סגול פסטל, אלא חציל קנוניקל
<Dadi> קדימה איט איז
<Dadi> סרפוס, תוקנתי
<Dadi> אוקיי
<serfus> :)
<Dadi> מה ברצוני לעשות?
<or_schapira> (ואני חשבתי שאני הבחורה כאן)
<Dadi> להתקין אובונטו לצד אובונטו? למחקור ולהתקין מחדש?
<Dadi> (אני מאוד מחובר לצד הנשי שלי, מאוד)
<Dadi> יש לי גם אופציה של משהו אחר, שמאוד קוסמת לי כרגע מתוך סקרנות
<matanya> למחוק
<or_schapira> רגע
<matanya> ולהתקין מחדש
<or_schapira> אולי שווה לבדוק מה קורה שם עם המחיצות
<matanya> הכי בריא
<Dadi> אבל כבר מחקתי והתקנתי מחדש פעמיים וזה לא עזר
<matanya> זה חלק מהתהליך or_schapira
<matanya> נגיע לזה
<or_schapira> השלב הזה הוא עכשיו
<or_schapira> תבחר את האפשרות השלישית
<or_schapira> (משם זה אמור להגיע לgparted)
<matanya> איפה הידני?
<Dadi> חברים, נא לשמור על אחדות הפיקוד - אני צריך לדעת למי מכם להקשיב
<matanya> סליחה
<Dadi> :)
<or_schapira> מה כתוב על האפשרות השלישית?
<matanya> יש שם ידני?
<Dadi> לא
<matanya> מה יש?
<Dadi> יש לי התקנת אובונטו לצד אובונטו, מחיקת אובונטו והתקנה מחדש או אפשרות שלישית שנקראת "משהו אחר"
<matanya> משהו אחר
<Dadi> סבבה
<matanya> טוען, אני מניח
<Dadi> עכשיו הכותרת היא הקצאת מקום בכונן
<matanya> פונקט
<matanya> מה יש לך שם?
<Dadi> יש לי טבלה שמפרטת התקנים, סוג, נקודת עיגון וכו'
<matanya> תאר לנו בבקשה
<matanya> שפוך הכל
<Dadi> יש כפתור שנקרא "טבלת מחיצות חדש"
<matanya> לא
<Dadi> וזהו
<or_schapira> מה כתוב בטבלה
<matanya> אני רוצה את התוכן של הטבלה
<or_schapira> סליחה
<or_schapira> אבל אנחנו צריכים לדעת את כל מה שכתוב שם
<Dadi> אוקיי, העמודות מימין לשמאל הן:
<or_schapira> כדי לדעת למחוק את המיותרים
<Dadi> התקן | סוג | נקודת עיגון | האם לפרמט? | גודל | בשימוש
<Dadi> יש סך הכל חמש שורות בטבלה
<Dadi> ההתקנים מתחילים כולם ב- dev
<Dadi> לארבעה מהם יש פירוט בעמודת "סוג"
<or_schapira> פרט בבקשה את מה שכתוב בסוג
<Dadi> לשלושה מהם יש פירוט בעמודת הגודל
<or_schapira> בסופו של תהליך אמורים להיות לך רק שניים
<matanya> או שלושה
<or_schapira> אחד מהם אמור להיות swap
<Dadi> יאפ
<or_schapira> מה השלישי?
<matanya> or_schapira: עדיף שלושה
<or_schapira> מה הוא השלישי?
<or_schapira> שני swap?
<Dadi> שניה, אני לא בטוח מה אתם שואלים אותי
<matanya> ה/ home  swap
<Dadi> יש לי שורה אחת שהסוג שלה נקרא SWAP
<or_schapira> Dadi: מהשלב הזה כדאי יותר להקשיב למתניה
<Dadi> רות הישר
<Dadi> המון המון תודה אור
<Dadi> מתניה אני איתך
<or_schapira> יש לך home?
<Dadi> לא
<Dadi> יש לי
<Dadi> Swap, ext4, fat 16
<matanya> עצור
<matanya> נעשה סדר
<Dadi> ועוד שתי שורות שאין לי לגביהן נתונים כלל
<matanya> תקריא שורה שורה
<matanya> עם כל המאפיינים
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> שורה ראשונה:
<Dadi> אין פירוט נוסף
<Dadi> שורה שניה
<Dadi> סוג fat 16
<Dadi> אין נקודת עיגון אין "האם לפרמט?" גודל 2031 מגהבייט ובשימוש 1591
<Dadi> שורה שלישית אין פירוט נוסף מעבר לשם
<Dadi> שורה רביעית מסוג ext4
<Dadi> אין נקודת עיגון אין "האם לפרמט?"
<Dadi> גודל 315778 בשימוש 7168
<Dadi> שורה חמישית ואחרונה
<Dadi> סוג swap
<Dadi> אין נקודת עיגון, אין האם לפרמט, גודל 4291 בשימוש 0
<Dadi> וזה הכל
<or_schapira> matanya: מה זה fat 16?
<Dadi> הצ'אט פה לא נותן לי לרשום
<Dadi> אבל זה
<Dadi> DEV/
<Dadi> DEV/MMBCLK0P1
<matanya> שניה
<or_schapira> matanya: הוא לא אמור לפרמט את הכול ואז ליצור מחדש את כל המחיצות?
<Dadi> אני כאן חברים
<or_schapira> אני לא רוצה להגיד לך משהו לא נכון
<or_schapira> אבל אני חושבת שצריך לפרמט את הכול
<Dadi> בכיף
<Dadi> איך?
<or_schapira> ואז ליצור שנים/שלוש מחיצות
<Dadi> ללחצוץ על הכפתור של "האם לפרמט"? אני מניח
<or_schapira> (מתניה אמר שצריך שלוש אני לא מכירה את השלישי)
<or_schapira> אני חושבת שכדאי להמתין למתניה
<Dadi> כל התוכן של הלפטופ גם ככה מגובה לחלוטין על כונן נייד
<Dadi> אין לי שום בעיה לפרמט הכל בלחיצת כפתור
<or_schapira> אז תפרמט
<matanya> סליחה
<matanya> שבתי
<matanya> אז ככה
<matanya> fat 16 זה דיסקון לרוב
<matanya> או משהו חלונאי כזה
<matanya> מה שאתה צריך
<Dadi> כרגע שמתי לב שהאישה השאירה כרטיס SD
<matanya> לבחור את מחיקת מחיצה
<Dadi> הוא כנראה ה 2GB
<matanya> אז טוב שלא מחקת אותו
<matanya> תוציא אותו
<Dadi> אני מסכים
<Dadi> אני לא רוצה לדמיין כמה זמן הייתי צריך לשטוף כלים כדי לכפר על זה
<matanya> תמחק את כל השאר :)
<matanya> שזה אומר הext4
<matanya> swap
<Dadi> אבל אין לי איך
<or_schapira> תנסה לחצן ימני עליהם
<matanya> יש שם ליד עריכה
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> מחקתי כל מה שיכלתי
<matanya> כמה מקום ריק נשאר?
<Dadi> (אחרי שהוצאתי את הכרטיס כמובן)
<Dadi> אתה מתכוון לשטח פנוי?
<matanya> כן
<Dadi> 315780
<Dadi> שזה הגיוני כי הדיסק אמור להיות 320GB
<matanya> מצוין
<matanya> תיצור מחיצה חדשה
<matanya> אתה יודע איך?
<Dadi> חוש העכביש לי אומר שזה קשור לכפתור "טבלת מחיצות חדשה"...
<matanya> לא
<matanya> קליק ימני
<matanya> חדש
<Dadi> אז מזל שאני כבר שנים לא מקשיב לחוש העכביש שלי
<Dadi> איפה קליק ימני?
<matanya> על השטח הפנוי
<Dadi> אוקיי
<matanya> מוות לGUI
<Dadi> נפתח לי חלון "יצירת מחיצה חדשה"
<matanya> בדיוק
<Dadi> אוקיי
<matanya> סוג ext4
<Dadi> סוג למחיצה החדשה? (ראשית/לוגית)
<matanya> ראשית
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> גודל המחיצה?
<matanya> 20GB
<or_schapira> אה?
<or_schapira> יש לו 320 !
<matanya> זה הרוט
<or_schapira> טויב
<or_schapira> נכנסתי להאזנה
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> נקודת עגינה?
<matanya> זה /
<Dadi> הא?
<Dadi> כרגע האפשרות הזו ריקה
<Dadi> יש לי כל מיני אפשרויות
<matanya> תבחר /
<Dadi> סבבה
<matanya> אישור
<Dadi> מיקום למחיצה החדשה?
<matanya> התחלה
<Dadi> אוקילידוקילי
<Dadi> בוצע
<matanya> השני
<Dadi> ?
<matanya> שוב
<or_schapira> תיצור עוד מחיצה
<Dadi> אוקיי
<matanya> לוגית
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> גודל המחיצה כל מה שנשאר?
<matanya> ext4
<Dadi> אוקיי
<matanya> 290GB
<matanya> כמה RAM יש לך?
<Dadi> 4
<matanya> אתה משתמש בsuspend?
<Dadi> אין לי מושג, אולי... מה זה?
<or_schapira> כנראה שלא
<matanya> לשלוח את המחשב לישון
<Dadi> כנראה...
<Dadi> לא לא
<matanya> טוב, שיהיה
<matanya> תעשה 295 גודל
<Dadi> אז מחיצה לוגית בנפח 290 ג'יגה, מיקום התחלה, ext4 ונקודת עגינה כמו מקודם
<Dadi> ?
<matanya> לא, 295
<or_schapira> 295
<matanya> אתה אמרת שאתה לא צריך suspend
<Dadi> לא שידוע לי...
<or_schapira> אז 295
<matanya> אז ננצל את השטח
<Dadi> המחשב כבוי רוב היום גם כך
<or_schapira> הוא משאיר 5 בשביל swap
<matanya> בדיוק
<Dadi> סבבה
<or_schapira> זה אמור להיות מחיצת home?
<Dadi> עגינה כמו מקודם? \?
<matanya> לא
<matanya> עגינה home
<Dadi> סבבה
<matanya> ושוב לשלישי
<or_schapira> matanya: ככה כשמתקינים מחדש שומרים על הקבצים?
<matanya> הפעם swap
<matanya> בדיוק or_schapira
<Dadi> אז עכשיו מחיצה שלישית
<Dadi> שנייה
<or_schapira> matanya: למדתי משהו היום....
<Dadi> מה הפרטים שלה?
<matanya> אמת
<matanya> 5 GB
<matanya> סוג swap
<matanya> אם אתה מעוניין להבין מה עשינו, אשמח להסביר
<Dadi> ראשית או לוגית?
<matanya> לודית
<matanya> *ג
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> מיקום? התחלה?
<matanya> כן
<Dadi> ונקודת עגינה אין לי אפשרויות כלל, האופציה לא זמינה
<matanya> לפי הסדר
<matanya> נכון
<matanya> swap מעוגן כ swap
<Dadi> סבבה
<Dadi> זה הכל
<matanya> ומכאן, בסגנון חלונאי, next next
<or_schapira> אמממ, נראה לי שעכשיו אפשר להמשיך לרוץ בהתקנה
<or_schapira> ייקח לו הרבה זמן לסדר את המחיצות
<or_schapira> ראה הוזהרת
<matanya> לא כל כך
<or_schapira> לא?
<matanya> מכיוון שמחקנו
<or_schapira> המחיקה עצמה לוקחת זמן, לא?
<matanya> אילו היינו משנים, זה היה איטי יותר
<Dadi> רגע חברים...
<Dadi> כבר לחצתי קדימה
<matanya> זה בסדר
<or_schapira> עוד קדימה
<Dadi> עכשיו אני צריך לבחור מיקום בעולם וכו
<matanya> אתה יודע איפה אתה, לא? :)
<or_schapira> את זה אתה כבר יודע?
<or_schapira> כבר עשית התקנה אחת, לא?
<Dadi> סבבה
<Dadi> עכשיו שאלה
<Dadi> בנוגע לפריסת המקלדת
<or_schapira> כן
<matanya> hebrew
<Dadi> המקלדת היא עברית/אנגלית/צרפתית
<Dadi> איזו פריסה מתאימה לי?
<or_schapira> תעשה אנגלית
<matanya> למה אנגלית?
<or_schapira> ואחר כך תוסיף את העברית והצרפתית
<or_schapira> (יש לצרפתית פריסה משלה?)
<matanya> הוא יכול לבחור כמה
<matanya> כן
<or_schapira> כבר בהתקנה?
<matanya> עם האקצנטים
<matanya> למיטב זכרוני, כן אפשר בהתקנה
<Dadi> אז מה לעשות בקיצור?
<matanya> תבחר עברית
<or_schapira> אם כבר שקודם יהיה לו אנגלית...
<Dadi> אין לי עברית
<matanya> ועם שיפט, תבחר גם את אנגלית וצרפתית
<Dadi> אותו דבר?
<or_schapira> אין שם עברית
<Dadi> יש לי israel
<or_schapira> יש ישראל
<matanya> הולך
<or_schapira> תבחר ישראל
<or_schapira> אחר כך תוסיף את הצרפתית
<matanya> נדמה לי ששיפט לבחירה מרובה
<matanya> אם לא, באמת שזה לא חשוב
<or_schapira> Dadi: תנסה לבחור גם ישראל וגם צרפת
<or_schapira> matanya: אני באתי ללמוד !
<matanya> להוסיף פריסה אחרי התקנה, זה שטויות
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> עכשיו אני צריך לבחור שם
<Dadi> אז שנייה אחת
<Dadi> סבבה
<Dadi> בחרתי שם ועכשיו הוא מתקין
<Dadi> עכשיו נחכה ונראה
<or_schapira> תזכור את הסיסמה
<or_schapira> זה הדבר הכי חשוב בהתקנה!
<matanya> אני מהמר על 20 דקות
<Dadi> סבבה, אז עכשיו ההתקנה מתקדמת... אני אשוב לכאן אחר כך לדווח תוצאות
<matanya> בהצלחה
<Dadi> מתניה?
<matanya> כן?
<Dadi> כמו שזה נראה הכל על הכיפאק
<Dadi> תודה רבה לך :)
<matanya> בשמחה
<matanya> אם יש בעיות, אתה מוזמן לשוב
<matanya> (גם אם אין)
<Dadi> אני אשוב בכל אופן :) תודה
<matanya> Dadi: הוספת פריסות מקלדת?
<Dadi> יאפ
<matanya> יופי
<Dadi> זה שטויות (הוא אמר כאילו הוא משתמש בלינוקס כבר עשור)
<matanya> אכן, שטויות
<matanya> עכשיו תלמד להכיר את שורת הפקודה, ואתה מסודר
<matanya> serfus: כאן?
<serfus> matanya, עכשיו כן
<matanya> ניסית את 10.11 ?
<serfus> לא, אין לי איפה
<matanya> דיסק חי?
<serfus> אממ... אני יכול לנסות
<serfus> למה?
<matanya> רציתי לשמוע את חוות דעתך
<serfus> אני גם ככה לא סובל את יוניטי
<serfus> :)
<matanya> מבין אותך
<serfus> אני זז לעבודה, אולי מאוחר יותר באמת אנסה דיסק לייב
<Dadi> מישהו כאן?
<or_schapira> עכשיו כן
<Dadi> הו שלום!
<or_schapira> הו ברכה
<Dadi> יש לי בעיונת קטנטנה
<Dadi> משום מה הפונטים של אובונטו ממש מעצבנים אותי, אז חיפשתי מדריך שיסביר לי איך להתקין פונטים חדשים.
<or_schapira> אז ככה
<Dadi> מפה לשם הגעתי לשורת הפקודה וכנראה שחירבשתי משהו כי עכשיו אי אפשר להתקין תוכנות בכלל
<or_schapira> אתה מדבר על פונטים בעברית?
<Dadi> הפונטים היא הבעיה השולית שלי עכשיו :)
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> מה הודעת השגיאה?
<Dadi> An unhandlable error occured
<or_schapira> ומתי היא מופיעה?
<Dadi> there seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon
<Dadi> כשאני מנסה להתקין סקייפ דרך מרכז התוכנות
<or_schapira> אגב
<or_schapira> התקנת עדכונים?
<Dadi> אני לא בטוח, אני חושב שהוא עשה את זה במהלך ההתקנה
<or_schapira> אתה מחובר לאינטרנט?
<or_schapira> (המערכת בעברית או באנגלית?)
<Dadi> כן
<Dadi> אני כבר גולש
<Dadi> המע' באנגלית
<or_schapira> system->admin->update
<or_schapira> יש?
<Dadi> איפה בכלל יש סיסטם?
<or_schapira> אמממ....
<or_schapira> יש לך בצד שמאל כל מיני איקונים?
<Dadi> כן, אף אחד מהם אינו סיסטם
<or_schapira> (רק תענה כן או לא)
<or_schapira> סבבה
<or_schapira> אז פשוט אמרתי לך לפי מה שיש אצלי
<or_schapira> אוקי
<or_schapira> יש לך אפשרות שם איפשהו לחפש תוכניות בתוך המערכת
<or_schapira> אתה צריך למצוא את updates manager
<or_schapira> *update (without the s)
<or_schapira> יש?
<Dadi> יש
<Dadi> Distribution updates
<or_schapira> פתוח? יש עדכונים להתקין?
<or_schapira> update manager
<Dadi> Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<or_schapira> אה?
<or_schapira> תגיד
<Dadi> זה העדכון היחיד שמופיע
<or_schapira> איזה חלונות פתוחים לך כרגע?
<Dadi> update manager
<or_schapira> איך ניסית להתקין את הפונטים?
<or_schapira> אתה יודע לפי איזה הוראות פעלת?
<or_schapira> יש לך לינק כלשהו?
<Dadi> קבלי עדכון: הכל סבבה
<or_schapira> אוקי
<Dadi> פשוט כנראה היה עדכון "תקוע" ועכשיו הוא עדכן אותו ומתקין סקייפ בלי בעיה
<Dadi> נפלאות הן דרכי הלינוקס בתי
<or_schapira> תשים לב שאם אתה מתקין משהו אז אתה לא יכול לפתוח חלון חדש של התקנות
<or_schapira> בכל אופן לגבי פונטים בעברית
<or_schapira> תחפש במאגר התוכנות:
<or_schapira> culmus
<or_schapira> colmus
<or_schapira> האחרון זה האיות הנכון
<Dadi> וזה עוזר?
<or_schapira> עוזר למה?
<or_schapira> זה הפונטים הטובים לעברית
<or_schapira> אם אתה רוצה דברים עוד יותר טובים
<or_schapira> אז יש באתר שלהם עצמם
<Dadi> לא מצאתי קולמוס
<or_schapira> סליחה
<or_schapira> האיות הראשון היה הנכון
<or_schapira> culmus
<or_schapira> זה אמור להיות כמו קולמוס
<or_schapira> ההוא שפעם כתבו איתו לפני עידן העטים
<or_schapira> http://culmus.sourceforge.net/
<Dadi> אההה... מצאתי
<Dadi> מעולה!
<Dadi> יש לך המלצות לנגני מדיה?
<or_schapira> אמממ
<or_schapira> אני משתמש במה שיש בברירת מחדל
<serfus> Dadi, תלוי מה השימוש שלך
<Dadi> הסתדר!
<Dadi> ועוד שאלה, מותר לי?
<serfus> שאל שאל
<serfus> תראה משהו
<serfus> .ask
<serfus> אוי לא משנה
<Dadi> לא שינה. אני לא מבין איפה התוכנות מותקנות
<Dadi> נראה כאילו הדיסק שלי באופן אוטומאטי עלה עם כמה תיקיות (מוזיקה, מסמכים...) אבל איפה התוכנות?
<serfus> הרעיון של מערכת הקבצים שונה בלינוקס
<serfus> מאשר חלונות
<Dadi> אוקיי...
<serfus> התוכנות יכולות להיות בעקרון בכל מקום
<serfus> הקבצים שלהם יכולים להיות מפוזרים בין תקיות
<serfus> סביר להניח שמה שתרצה להתעסק איתו זה ההגדרות
<Dadi> כבררת מחדל בעת התקנה?
<serfus> שנמצאים תחת תקיית הבית שלך
<serfus> כל תקייה שיש . לפני השם
<serfus> היא מוסתרת
<serfus> כנס לתקיית הבית
<Dadi> איך?
<serfus> ולחץ ctrl+h
<Dadi> אוקיי זיהיתי
<serfus> איזו גרסה התקנת?
<Dadi> יש לי פה פירוט נוסף, כאילו היו תיקיות נסתרות
<Dadi> 11.04
<serfus> יש לך מין סרגל בצד?
<Dadi> כן
<Dadi> הצלחתי לראות את התיקיות האלו
<Dadi> אבל עדיין יש כאלה שלא מופיעות שם
<serfus> כמו מה למשל?
<Dadi> vlc
<Dadi> יש לי תיקיה שנקראת .skype
<Dadi> אבל אין לי תיקיה שנקראת .vlc
<serfus> אני לא משתמש בשולחן העבודה שאתה משתמש בו, לכן סביר להניח שאני לא יודע בדיוק איך הכל עובד שם
<serfus> כבר הפעלת את vlc ?
<Dadi> fi
<Dadi> כן..
<serfus> מעניין, גם אצלי לא
<serfus> לכן ההגדרות בטח במקום אחר
<serfus> נחפש!
<Dadi> אולי במקום דג אבקש חכה... אתה יכול אולי להסביר לי כיצד אובונטו נבדל מחלונות במה שקשור לשימוש בקבצים?
<Dadi> באופן פרטני, בחלונות משתמשים בשיטת "עץ" בה כל קובץ נמצא בתיקיה, כל תיקיה נמצאת בתיקיה אחרת ובסוף הכל נמצא בכונן.
<or_schapira> אתה רוצה את החכה הכי טובה שאני יכולה לתת?
<Dadi> ובלינוקס?
<Dadi> אני רוצה את החכה שהכי תתאים לי :)
<or_schapira> גוגל
<serfus> גוגל!
<serfus> שיט עקפת אותי
<or_schapira> זה מתאים לכל כך הרבה אנשים
<or_schapira> באמת
<or_schapira> !
<Dadi> כבר הייתי שם
<or_schapira> אבל
<or_schapira> אם כבר אנחנו בדיון
<Dadi> יש כל כך הרבה מידע מכל כך הרבה אנשים שזה לא באמת ריאלי
<serfus> שניה אתן לך עמוד שמסביר טוב
<or_schapira> אז באמת מעניין אותי מה שדיברתם
<Dadi> אני מחפש הסבר למשהו אחד קטן ומוצא 4 הסברים שונים
<or_schapira> זה חלק מתהליך הלמידה
<serfus> צריך לזכור שלא כולם רוצים/יכולים ללמוד ככה
<serfus> או בכלל
<serfus> וזה גם בסדר
<Dadi> בגדול אני משתמש די פשוט
<serfus> Dadi, are you good with english?
<Dadi> Yas.
<serfus> alrighty
<serfus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<Dadi> משתמשי לינוקס לא מדברים צינית שותפת אני מבין... :) חיכיתי לעקיצה
<serfus> אני מדבר כל כך הרבה צינית שפשוט התעלמתי
<serfus> אם זה לא מספיק טוב, פרוש לויקיפדיה
<serfus> אין כמו ויקיפדיה.....
<Dadi> אוקיי
<Dadi> שאלה נוספת
<Dadi> ע"מ להתקין תוכנות שאני מוריד מהאינטרנט, מה אני צריך לעשות?
<Dadi> בווינדוס אלה קבצי exe
<Dadi> שמתקינים את עצמם
<Dadi> ובלינוקס?
<serfus> בלינוקס, באופן עקרוני, לא מורידים מהאינטרנט בכלל
<serfus> להמנע כמה שיותר
<Dadi> למה?
<serfus> זאת לא דרך עבודה נכונה
<serfus> כי להפצות הלינוקס השונות
<serfus> יש מאגרי תוכנות
<serfus> כנס ל
<serfus> software center
<Dadi> אבל יש ה-מ-ו-ן תוכנות שמותאמות ללינוקס ולא מופיעות במרכז התוכנה
<serfus> בעקרון לא אמורות להיות הרבה
<serfus> תמיד יכול להיות
<or_schapira> בתור מתחיל
<serfus> אבל רוב הסיכויים שאם התוכנה הזאת שווה משהו
<Dadi> עכשיו למשל אני רוצה להתקין את jdownloader
<or_schapira> אני ממליצה באמת שתתחיל עם מרכז ההתקנות
<serfus> היא נמצאת בפנים
<serfus> יש עוד אפשריות
<serfus> כמו מה שנקרא PPA
<serfus> מאגרים אישיים
<Dadi> או
<Dadi> PPA
<Dadi> ביטוי שראיתי כמה פעמים ואין לי מושג איך להשתמש בו
<or_schapira> ppa זה מאגר של תוכנות
<serfus> זה מאגר תוכנה פרטי
<serfus> שעובד כמו המאגר של ההפצה
<or_schapira> אתה יכול להיות 'מנוי' למאגרים ספיציפיים
<serfus> אבל כל אחד יכול ליצור אותו
<serfus> לכן, הוא לא בטוח, שוב פעם - באופן עקרוני, כמו המאגר הרשמי
<serfus> בדרך כלל, פרויקטים גדולים כמו מוזילה או כרומיום, מתחזקים כמה גרסאות בו זמנית
<Dadi> אוקיי
<serfus> למשל יציבה, בטא ואלפה
<serfus> אז את האלפה/בטא לא יכניסו למאגרי ההפצות
<Dadi> אז בגדול במקום לחפש תוכנות דרך האינטרנט, אני צריך לחפש אותן דרך מרכז התוכנות? זה יקל עלי במובן מסויים
<serfus> הצוות של הפרויקט עצמו, יכול ליצור מאגר PPA
<serfus> כן
<serfus> יותר נוח, יותר נכון, יותר בטוח
<serfus> יותר כיף!
<Dadi> מסכים, אבל זה מאוד מגביל אותי בתור משתמש
<serfus> אתה תראה שלא כל כך
<Dadi> נחיה ונראה
<serfus> בכל מקרה, יש גם אתרים כמו getdeb
<serfus> שמציאים deb
<Dadi> אז בגדול, התחלנו לדבר על מיקומי קבצים
<serfus> המקביל ל־exe
<Dadi> אוקיי
<serfus> ואתה יכול להוריד קוד מקור ולקמפל בעצמך
<serfus> (לא נראה לי בשבילך)
<serfus> :P
<Dadi> ממש לא, אני מגיע מרקע עיוני לחלוטין
<serfus> יופי, זה בזבוז זמן גם ככה
<serfus> :D
<or_schapira> getdeb עושים המרה ?
<serfus> המרה?
<or_schapira> מexe לdeb?
<serfus> לא חושב
<serfus> זה לא כל כך פשוט
<or_schapira> אני מניחה
<or_schapira> אז מה האתר הזה עושה?
<serfus> Dadi, http://tsabar.no-ip.org/blog/?p=319
<serfus> פוסט מעולה
<serfus> ובלוג מעולה בכלל
<or_schapira> (אני סתם מנסה ללמוד...)
<or_schapira> צבר הוא אחד האנשים הטובים!
<serfus> or_schapira, האתר הזה אורז בעצמו, ללא תלות בהפצה כלשהי
<serfus> אני חייב לזוז
<serfus> אחזור קצת מאוחר יותר
<or_schapira> תודה
<or_schapira> אני גם השכלתי מהתשובות שנתת לדדי
<Dadi> סבבה
<Dadi> אור את כאן?
<Dadi> (תודה על הבלוג)
<or_schapira> אני כאן
<or_schapira> לא שם
<matanya> אני גם כאן
<matanya> אם מישהו מעוניים
<matanya> *ן
<or_schapira> אתה לא כאן
<or_schapira> אני לא רואה אותך כאן
<or_schapira> אתה שם
<matanya> כן
<Dadi> אני עדיין מנסה לכרוך את דעתי מסביב לנושא הזה של התקנת קבצים ותוכנות
<matanya> בכל אופן, Dadi ממה שהבנתי כאן
<matanya> אתה מנסה להבין איך מתקינים תוכנות ואיך ההירכייה של הקבצים, נכון?
<or_schapira> אני גם בהאזנה
<Dadi> כן
<or_schapira> היום אני לומדת הרבה...
<matanya> טוב, אז לידע כללי, אני חובב ידוע של שורת הפקודה
<matanya> ולא חובב בכלל של GUI
<Dadi> אני איתך חבוב, רק שאשתי לא
<matanya> והסיבה פשוטה כשעוזרים לאנשים
<matanya> קל יותק לתת פקודות
<matanya> *ר
<matanya> מאשר לנסות לנחש איך נראה המסך
<or_schapira> אבל אנשים שמקבלים פקודות מבינים פחות
<matanya> תלוי אם טורחים להסביר
<or_schapira> אמממ....
<matanya> הדרך הקלה והישירה להתקין תוכנות בצורה גרפית היא להשתמש בsoftware center
<Dadi> אנשים נוטים להבין כשמלמדים אותם את הרעיון שמאחורי הדברים. כל הרעיון בממשק גרפי הוא שלא תצטרך להבין את הרעיון שמאחורי הגברים.
<matanya> בדיוק
<Dadi> *הדברים
<matanya> אז כשאני השתמשתי באובונטו פתחתי את שורת הפקודה
<matanya> אתה מוזמן
<or_schapira> שורת הפקודה היא לא כל כך קלה ללמידה
<or_schapira> אני יודעת ממש את קצה קציה
<or_schapira> תבין בממשק גרפי רואים כפתור ומנסים אותו
<matanya> ונהגתי להשתמש בפקודה הנפלאה sudo apt-get install name-of-the-package
<matanya> name-of-the-package=התכנה הרצויה
<or_schapira> בממשק הפקודה אני לא יכולה סתם לנסות לראות מה יקרה אם אלחץ רצף מסויים של תוים
<Dadi> סורי על ההתפרצות, אבל נתקלתי בקושיה
<matanya> שאל
<Dadi> התקנתי עכשיו תוכנה, היא הותקנה בהצלחה ונמצאה כשחיפשתי אותה עם הכפתור הקטן המגניב הזה שמוצא את כל התוכנות
<Dadi> אבל כשאני לוחץ עליה פעמיים, היא לא נפתחת. הכצעקתה?
<matanya> שמה?
<Or_schapira> יש לו את הגנום החדש
<Dadi> למה התוכנה לא נפתחה?
<Or_schapira> יש שם אפשרות לחיפוש חבילות
<Or_schapira> איזו תוכנה התקנת?
<matanya> הערה:תכנות=חבילות
<Dadi> Jdownloader הנפלאנ
<Dadi> הנפלאה
<matanya> לא מכיר
<matanya> מנהל הורדות?
<Dadi> בהחלט. יעיל, זריז וחופשי
<matanya> לא רואה צורך בכזה
<Dadi> הכי נוח שיכול להיות להורדות גדולות מרפידשר וכו'
<Dadi> יש לך פיתרון אחר? אשמח לשמוע
<matanya> אה, אני נגד גניבה
<Or_schapira> אובונטו זה לא חינם זה חופשי
<Or_schapira> ואנחנו נגד הורדות של דברים לא חוקיים
<Dadi> הבנתי
<Dadi> לא רלוונטי בכל מקרה היות ומה שאני צריך זה הסבר לגבי התוכנה ולא לגבי השימוש בה
<matanya> איך התקנת?
<Dadi> הורדתי קובץ זיפ
<Dadi> פתחתי אותו
<matanya> לא טוב
<matanya> לא מורידים
<Dadi> הנחתי כך...
<Dadi> אז בעצם אין פיתרון?
<matanya> 25% מהרעות החולות של חלונות נובעות מהפרקטיקה הזו
<Or_schapira> אתה צריך להבין
<Or_schapira> לא כל התוכנות שיש לך בחלונות יהיו לך גם באובונטו
<matanya> וטוב שכך
<Or_schapira> יהיו לך תוכנות אחרות
<Or_schapira> לרוב טובות יותר
<Or_schapira> ...
<Or_schapira> עכשיו
<matanya> לנסות להוריד תוכנות זו לא הדרך
<Or_schapira> אגב
<matanya> אנא פתח את software-center
<Or_schapira> במינוח קוראים לזה חבילות ולא תוכנות
<Dadi> חברים, אולי אסכים עמכם, אולי לא. זה לא משנה את העובדה שהאישה צריכה את התוכנה (ואיתה אל תעיזו להתווכח)
<matanya> לא כדאי להגיע בגישה כזו
<Or_schapira> תוכנה שעושה מה?
<Dadi> תוכנת הורדות
<Or_schapira> תשכח מהתוכנה שאתה מכיר
<matanya> עדיף לסמן צורך
<Or_schapira> תחשוב על איזה צורך בדיוק אתה צריך
<matanya> ולבדוק מה ממלא אותו
<matanya> הבנו שצריך מנהל הורדות, נכון?
<Dadi> הצורך שלי הוא בתוכנה שיודעת להתחבר אוטומאטית לאתרי התוכן המדוברים, להוריד מהם קבצים, לאחות אותם ולמחוק את קבצי הזיפ באופן אוטומאטי
<Or_schapira> אמממ
<matanya> את מכירה כזו?
<Dadi> כמו כן, מכילה מראש את כל הסיסמאות של כל הקבצים שהורדתי אי פעם
<Or_schapira> מאחר ואני פחות בקיאה - איזה אתרים?
<Dadi> (חוסך המון זמן)
<Dadi> Rapidshare, Filesonic, Wupload, Megaupload
<Or_schapira> בתור התחלה
<Or_schapira> מה שאני עושה
<Or_schapira> זה נכנסת למנהל החבילות
<Or_schapira> ומחפשת את שמות האתרים שאמרת
<Or_schapira> Rapidshare
<Or_schapira> הניב לי כבר שלוש חבילות
<matanya> אין צורך
<matanya> יש PPA לחבילה האמורה
<Or_schapira> שלושתן נראות לי קרובות למה שאתה מחפש
<Or_schapira> הדבר הבא הוא פשוט לנסות
<Or_schapira> אם אתה רוצה לנסות להתעקש על התוכנה שאתה מכיר
<matanya> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<matanya> sudo apt-get update
<matanya> sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<Or_schapira> אפשר פשוט לברר אם יש להם התקנה לאובונטו
<matanya> אם אתה מתעקש על התכנה הזו, כך מתקינים ^
<Dadi> מצאתי את הפיתרון שלך מתניה, אני מיישם אותו ממש עכשיו :)
<Or_schapira> אבל זה לא נראה שהיא נמצאת במאגרים
<matanya> אתה רואה כמה גוגל מסייע?
<matanya> היא בPPA Or_schapira
<Or_schapira> אוקי
<Or_schapira> סבבה
<Or_schapira> בהצלחה
<Dadi> תראו, אני מסכים לחלוטין עם כך שפרדיגמה שונה דורשת התנתקות מהרגלים ישנים.  מה לעשות שביל גייטס עיצב 99% ממה שאני חושב לגבי אופן השימוש במחשב האישי....
<Or_schapira> ואל תוריד משהו לא חוקי
<Or_schapira> זה לא יפה
<matanya> אז בוא נחסוך לך בערך 40% מהטעויות הנפוצות
<Or_schapira> תעשה ctrl alt delete  לביל גייטס
<Dadi> אז זהו, שזה כבר ברמת התא
<Dadi> יש לי ביל גייטסים קטנים (אם ארצה ואם לא) שיושבים לי בתור הנוירונים
<matanya> 1. אל תוריד ותתקין תוכנות מהאינטרנט, תשתמש במנהל החבילות
<matanya> 2. שורת הפקודה היא חברה, לא אויב
<matanya> 3. גוגל
<Or_schapira> הייתי מקדימה את 3 לפני 2
<Or_schapira> אפשר להסתדר גם בלי שורת הפקודה
<Or_schapira> אבל לא רצוי לפחוד ממנה
<matanya> 4. אל תהסס לשאול ולנסות, לכל דבר שאתה רגיל יש חלופה לא פחות טובה, רק צריך לגלות מהי.
<Or_schapira> תוך חודש-חודשיים תכיר כבר את הפקודות החשובות דרך גוגל
<Dadi> סבבי בבי
<Or_schapira> 4- בשביל זה יש את החדר הזה
<Or_schapira> והכי חשוב
<Or_schapira> את הפורום של אובונטו ישראל
<matanya> אני משתמש בלינוקס כבר 6 שנים, מעולם לא הייתה לי בעיה עם משהו חסר/לא עובד
<Or_schapira> matanya: במה אתה עובד?
<Or_schapira> כי יש כל מיני עיסוקים שמחייבים אותך ללכת למערכת הפעלה קניינית
<matanya> אני מעביר את בזק ממינפריים ללינוקס
<Or_schapira> אם זה התחום הגרפי - למאק
<Or_schapira> אם זה התחום של בן-זוגי - הנדסת בניין
<matanya> חוץ ממשחקים, אין סיבה להשתמש בחלונות
<Or_schapira> אה?
<Or_schapira> דווקא משחקים זה לא משהו שעושים במחשב
<Or_schapira> קח כדור וצא למגרש הקרוב!
<matanya> הלוואי שזה היה המצב
<matanya> יאללה, אני זז הביתה
<Or_schapira> אני בבית
<matanya> Dadi: ברוך הבא לעולם החדש, ובהצלחה
<matanya> Or_schapira: טוב להפגש גם בעולם הוירטואלי :)
<Or_schapira> אמממ
<Dadi> תודה רבה על כל העזרה חברים
<Or_schapira> עכשיו אני מפודחת
<Dadi> נתראה בפרק הבא :)
<Or_schapira> אני מכירה אותך?
<Or_schapira> matanya: אני מכירה אותך?
<matanya> לא, רק לקחת אותי הביתה מאוגוסט פינגווין
<Or_schapira> אה
<Or_schapira> וואלה
<Or_schapira> מגניב
<Or_schapira> זה הבעיה העיקרית כאן בחדר
<Or_schapira> שאין תמונות!
<matanya> בי
<Or_schapira> בי
<Or_schapira> עכשיו השאלה היא האם יש כאן מישהו שיכול לפתור לי בעיה....
<Or_schapira> נשארתי לבד...
<trew100> אז אתם לא גרפיקאים
<trew100> אתם ממש לא גרפיקאים אבל אתם רוצים לעשות אפקטים לתמונות שלכם
<trew100> לא משהו גדול אבל שיראה יפה
<trew100> אז כך ישב לו מר בחור ושיחרר את התוכנה הזאת
<trew100> http://www.shapecollage.com/download
<trew100> זה היתרון בשימוש בג'אווה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-26
<nady> מי פה
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-27
<nady>    ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-28
<lousygarua> שמעתם על ההמצאה החדשה של שאטלוואת' ל־12.10?
<lousygarua> עם אמאזון?
<avihay> yes
<avihay> I saw it working in the Linux Action Show
<lousygarua> What's the linux action show?
<lousygarua> I know I know I can google it
<lousygarua> just don't want to :
<lousygarua> :)
#ubuntu-il 2012-09-30
<ddtge> שלום
<ddtge> איך מגדירים את LIRC?
<lousygarua> wow. gnome-shell is REALLY comfortable!
<lousygarua> and up until now i've been using unity
<lousygarua> the only thing i miss is a bit more screen estate at the top
<avihay> lousygarua: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NazShyyXlL0#t=1808s
<lousygarua> avihay, what about this?
<lousygarua> avihay, i'm not going to install 12.10 ever
<lousygarua> maybe 13.04
<avihay> you asked bout <lousygarua> עם אמאזון?
<avihay> and <lousygarua> What's the linux action show?
<lousygarua> avihay, ahhhh oh
<avihay> that's my answer
<lousygarua> avihay, it took you some time :)
<lousygarua> looks like a cool show
<lousygarua> thx
<avihay> btw, I'm a big fan of KDE, activities, I think, is a killer feature
<avihay> I was out of internat yesterday, and every time I wanted to send you the link, you were offline
<avihay> before that
<lousygarua> yeah i put my laptop on suspend rather often
<lousygarua> and sometimes just internet problems
<lousygarua> coz i'm stealing from the neighbours
<lousygarua> w8
<lousygarua> you talk about `activities` in KDE?
<avihay> yes
<lousygarua> coz in gnome-shell i see a big button labeled "activities"
<lousygarua> the only reason
<lousygarua> sorry
<avihay> what does that button do?
<lousygarua> the only reason I don't use KDE is because kate's RTL support is not as lovely as that of gedit
<lousygarua> the activities on gnome-shell is emm
<lousygarua> like
<lousygarua> it's a way to see all your windows on the current workspace/search for apps/openedwindows/fav apps on the left side/workspaces on the right side
<lousygarua> it's pretty comfortable imho
<avihay> so a search feature for open windows?
<lousygarua> it's basically everything you do starts from there
<avihay> so, a search launch
<avihay> er
<lousygarua> yes
<lousygarua> smt like that
<lousygarua> oh and another thing i liked in unity that gnome shell lacks is
<lousygarua> that when u click alt shortly you get a search for the menus in the current app
<avihay> Anyway, activities in KDE is a different thing, it's like a virtual desktop system, that you associate program windows to, or rather, open documents, and files. you can then open and close them independently
<lousygarua> though it haven't proved to be very useful
<lousygarua> avihay, got a video? seeing is easier than reading
<avihay> sure
 * avihay goes to ask google
<avihay> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX1LvJtUXzc&feature=related  damn he is slow, but all the others I saw seem to miss the point
<lousygarua> avihay, too slow :) maybe i'll just install KDE on my ubuntu vm
<lousygarua> the zevel ubuntu as i call it
<lousygarua> were i put all kinds of things i don't really want on my system
<avihay> mmm, I guess it's a waste, if you don't use it and let it become part of you, it will just look like yet another standard desktop
<avihay> from the videos, I see people seem to have started laying out their panels and widgets like unity
<avihay> uncluding using the plasma-netbook search feature to make the search look similar
<lousygarua> let's all use xfce
<lousygarua> i pronounce it KSAFKA
<lousygarua> :)
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-24
<hackfu-> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-27
<noor_> hello
<noor_> hello
<Avihay> וואו, כמעט 2 דקות, זו סבלנות
#ubuntu-il 2013-09-29
<avic82> can i write in hebrew
<or__> why not
<avic82> כאן ?
<Avihay> כן
<avic82> אני פשוט לא רוצה לצאת טמבל
<avic82> אני פשוט מאוד רוצה ללמוד אני מהנדס רשתות של מיקרוספט לפחות אני לומד
<Avihay> <avic82> אני רוצה להתחיל ללמוד לינוקס אבל אני לא בדיוק יודע מאיפה להתחיל
<Avihay>  יותר בקטע לא של הממשק הגרפי אלה קומנד
<avic82> כל אחי
<avic82> פקודות וזה
<avic82> אתה מאמריקה ?
<Avihay> לא
<avic82> כתוב שיקגו :)
<Avihay> מוזר, התעבורה שלי לכאן צריכה להיות בכלל מנותבת דרך אוסטרליה
<avic82> טוב לא משנה אתה יכול לעזור לי
<Avihay> בד"כ, אני נתקל בבעיה בלינוקס, ואז מחפש קצת בגוגל ופותר אותה
<avic82> Avihay [~quassel@vps.secauth.net]
<asw3> אביחי יצא לך לעבוד עם איכס צט?
<avic82> morgan.freenode.net [Chicago, IL, USA]
<avic82> טוב חברים אתם רוצים לעזור לי ?
<Avihay> לכן, ההמלצה הכי טובה שאני יכול לתת היא, תתקין לינוקס על מכונה שאתה מתכוון לעבוד איתה קצת, ותתנסה
<Avihay> לא, אף פעם
<avic82> התקנתי מה אלה
<Avihay> asw3: ^
<asw3> מנסה להבין איך לשנות את הצבע של הטקסט
<asw3> אני רוצה שגם שלי יהיה לבן
<asw3> לא מצליח למצוא מי מהמספרים שייך לו
<asw3> :|
<asw3> http://i.imgur.com/N6vlo3k.png
<avic82> טוב אין עזרה אז לא משנה
<asw3> מה אתה צריך אני לא מבין
<avic82> אני רוצה ללמוד לינוקס יותר לכיוון פקודות יצירת יוזרים
<Avihay> יש הרבה מדריכים אונלין, אין אף מדריך שאני יכול אישית להמליץ כי לא השתמשתי בהם
<avic82> עם הרשאות UPDATE
<asw3> תתקין את אחת מהפצות הלינוקס
<avic82> מה זה sudo
<asw3> ותתחיל להשתולל שם
<Avihay> רק יצירת יוזרים?
<asw3> אין דרך ללמוד על הנייר
<Avihay> sudo = SuperUser do
<avic82> תן לי איזה אתר עם פקודות
<avic82> יש דבר כזה
<Avihay> או משהו כזה, זו תוכנה שנותנת לך להריץ פקודה עם הרשאות root
<avic82> היתי שמח יותר אם הוא היה בעברית
<avic82> אני מה שהבנתי ש ROOT
<avic82> הוא בעצם כמו הדמינסטרטור
<avic82> בוינדוס
<avic82> יש לך איזה אתר להמליץ לי ?
<Avihay> זה נראה כמו "שליף" נחמד: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugusers.html
<Avihay> על כל פקודה שם אתה יכול להריץ man כדי לקבל את הman page  שלה
<avic82> אתה יכול לתת לי יותר את כל הפקודה ביחד
<avic82> אני דבה בזה
<Avihay> man adduser
<Avihay> יפתח לך דף הסבר על הפקודה(תוכנה) adduser
<Avihay> הדף הסבר בד"כ מפורט מאוד
<Avihay> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialManagingGroups.html נראה כמו מדריך נחמד עם הסברים
<avic82> והסבר בעברית יש למי שאין כל כך ידע
<asw3> יופי
<asw3> מצאתי עכשיו גם אני לבן
<asw3> :)
<Avihay> אין לי מוסג, אני מעדיף לא לסמוך על חומר מתורגם
<asw3> אביחי איך הרקע אצלך?
<asw3> שחור על לבן?
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-25
<adidas> צשלום
<adidas> שלום
<adidas> יש לי שאלה
<adidas> ???
<adidas> משהוא פה?
#ubuntu-il 2014-09-27
<new> hello :)
<new> i need help with linux- i am new and i just instell obuntu 14, and i dont now what is the commend that uploade the gui
<new> can anyone help my?
<new> me*
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-21
<laynx> some already tried xUbuntu here?
<laynx> someone*
#ubuntu-il 2015-09-27
<zrho> ?
<zrho> yes you
#ubuntu-il 2016-09-26
<Kiryat8> ubuntu-il.org is offline. does this mean that there is no active israeli uuntu loco?
<Kiryat8> Is there anyway that I can help?
